# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  Askeri Tesisler Satılıyor

## anau

*ddd.jpgTürkiye'deki askeri sosyal tesislerin satışının önünü açan tasarı Meclis'te. TOKİ, aralarında ünlü Karpuzkaldıran Kampı'nın da bulunduğu 230 tesiste kat ve arsa karşılığı proje geliştirecek..

Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan'ın sosyal tesislerin kapatılmasına yönelik eleştirisinin ardından kapsamlı bir çalışma yapıldı. Türkiye'deki 230'dan fazla askeri sosyal tesisin satışının önünü açan tasarı Meclis'e gönderildi. Buna göre Yüksek Askeri Şura (YAŞ) toplantıları öncesi üst düzey askerlerin ağırlandığı ve aralarında ünlü Karpuzkaldıran Kampı'nın da bulunduğu askeri tesisler satılabilecek.

TOKİ PROJE GELİŞTİRECEK
Tasarıya göre TOKİ, kat ve arsa karşılığı inşaat yapacak, Özelleştirme İdaresi de satışını gerçekleştirecek. Tasarıda kira sertifikalarından sosyal tesislerin satışına kadar birçok yeni düzeleme yer alıyor. Mahalli idarelerin elindeki tesisler hariç bütün sosyal tesislerin satış yolu açıldı. Buradan sağlanan gelir kurumların yatırım harcamalarında kullanılabilecek.

MALİYE ÖNCÜLÜK ETTİ
Devlete ait sosyal tesislerin özel sektöre devri konusunda ilk çalışmalar 2010'da yapıldı. Maliye, kamu kurumlarına öncülük etmek için kendi tesislerini satışa çıkardı.

Yurt çapında yaklaşık 230 tesis bulunuyor. Bunların çoğunluğu askeri gazino, orduevi ya da sosyal tesis olarak geçiyor. Ankara ve İstanbul'un yanı sıra İzmir, Antalya, Balıkesir, Çanakkale, Diyarbakır, Erzurum, Erzincan, Sivas ve Tekirdağ gibi birçok ilde tesis bulunuyor.*

----------

